# Canon prime rumors? 50mm f1.4, 85mm f1.8 and 100mm f2



## Hoenemor (Jan 28, 2015)

hi

I'm wondering if there are any rumors on whether any of these lenses will be upgraded. They are all from the early 90s and lacking the ever so useful IS. I'm currently in the process of upgrading my camera gear and I'm at least considering either the 85 or 100mm but I don't want to buy them now if there is a newer models with IS in the works...


----------



## Tinky (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the 100 f2.0, it's a belter, especially with the eos 7d giving it extra reach and the af system.

However previous IS reworks have usually resulted in vast price increases (the 24, 28, 35 reworks typically 2.5x increase) the fast aperture negates to some extent the need for IS, personally I would buy now before prices get silly.


----------



## DomTomLondon (Jan 28, 2015)

I think there is a lot of us waiting for Canon to upgrade their 50, 85 and 100mm USM primes.
I've been holding back buying a new 50mm prime until then. Let's hope we hear a canon announcement soon.

I don't mind spending more to get a better USM motor, IS and improved IQ. As with the new EF35 f2 IS.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 28, 2015)

There was no mention of concrete dates, but we all know that updates should appear someday. I've had 50mm F1.4 and I know that this model is the most outdated of the three, so I bought the Sigma Art.

The Canon 85mm F1.8 and the 100 F2 are good optically, and the AF is great, but Image Stabilizer will make them even better. The question is: How much will it be more expensive?

I have the 100mm F2 and love it. I do not know if I would pay $1000 per a version Image Stabilizer.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 28, 2015)

I doubt Canon will produce an updated version of both the 85 and the 100. Of the two I'd be pretty sure they'd go for the 85. 

Theoretically the 85/1.8 is designed primarily for portraiture, the 100/2 more for sports etc. The 85 is less corrected for CA and produces a nicer bokeh - at least if you can see any difference most of the time. This is why people complain more about purple fringing on the 85 more than the 100 yet despite this it is by far the most popular of the two. 

I would guess that the delay in introducing the 50 and 85 is Canon are scratching their heads wondering how to produce a worthwhile update in optical quality, with IS, at a price point where it is worth it for them to produce and the customer will buy. From f/2.8 the current 50 is a stellar performer across the frame, easily able to aquit itself on an upcoming 'high' mp camera. The 85 also. This wasn't the case with the predecessors of the new IS trio, so I think Canon were getting their ducks in a row on those focal lengths.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hoenemor said:


> hi
> 
> I'm wondering if there are any rumors on whether any of these lenses will be upgraded. They are all from the early 90s and lacking the ever so useful IS. I'm currently in the process of upgrading my camera gear and I'm at least considering either the 85 or 100mm but I don't want to buy them now if there is a newer models with IS in the works...


Count me in the list.


----------



## mrzero (Jan 28, 2015)

Also note that the most recent IS primes all replaced lenses that were below the grade of the three you've listed. One theory is that the 50 IS prime will replace the 50mm 1.8 II, not the 1.4, and that the 85mm might actually be a third slot. I have not seen anything about the 100mm being replaced with an IS model. Also, the new ones may not be as fast as the three you've listed -- 2.8 or 2.0 might be the limit.

But, yeah, the new 50 is going to be a big seller if it ever shows up. Probably the 85, too, if they do one.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 28, 2015)

Unless something is eminent, buy now, preferably used. You won't lose much value on resale, the images you can take now is vastly superior to the photos you CAN'T take now.


----------



## Rahul (Jan 29, 2015)

Hoenemor said:


> I'm currently in the process of upgrading my camera gear and I'm at least considering either the 85 or 100mm but I don't want to buy them now if there is a newer models with IS in the works...



If you indeed are in the market for a 100mm lens, why not consider the 100mm f/2.8L macro lens? The IS on this lens is amazing and you can use the 1:1 macro ability should the need arise. 

Personally, I feel that if the 100mm f/2 were to be updated with the IS, the pricing would be too near or maybe even in excess of the 100L which would mean that the lens would pretty much be DOA.


----------

